# Hacks!



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I would turn them in. That's BS.


If they have a license, it needs to get taken away forever. And definitely a fine. A BIG ONE!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I hate to say it, but. That was awfully creative, but stupid as well.
How anyone could come up with something as dumb as that is amazing. But funny.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Cow said:


> I would turn them in. That's BS.
> 
> 
> If they have a license, it needs to get taken away forever. And definitely a fine. A BIG ONE!!




I doubt he’s licensed. I do a fair bit of work with real estate deals since I got my masters and if it’s just a little bit of electrical they’ll get the “handyman” to do it while he’s there finishing other stuff. 

Some of my most profitable (and frustrating) jobs were cleaning up after these guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The stunt is trollery.

It has to be a gag photo.

Too much effort for no result.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

That is hilarious. i do believe it probably took more
effort to do that then to install the receptacle outlets.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Maybe the homeowner tried to do that on their own to save money and the electrician walked by it and saw a gfci then moved on. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

telsa said:


> The stunt is trollery.
> 
> It has to be a gag photo.
> 
> Too much effort for no result.


I thought the same thing, but apparently the guy who posted this is legit. He runs a business called "Done Right Home Inspections" somewhere near Knoxville, TN. 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/DRHIJOSH/groups/?ref=page_internal

https://www.donerighthomeinspections.org/


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

To me, the words “ home inspector” and “legit” sound funny together:vs_laugh:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Peter, tell the truth. Is this one of your jobs? We all know how you feel about the NEC.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Peter, tell the truth. Is this one of your jobs? We all know how you feel about the NEC.



Obviously. You had to ask?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I never would have thought to do that. 10 points for creativity!


----------



## robertbehm1 (Jul 1, 2018)

*permits!!!*

I would guess that this was an effort to get one over on the inspector because this project was probably not going to be done on time and instead of paying for a permit extension or new permit they took there chances with pictures to pass the inspection. LOL!!!


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I know some of you thought it, so here, these'll get you started :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a customer install a sketchy, imported jetted tub. The inspector asked for certification documents. The customer downloaded a CSA logo, printed it and glued it to the tub. I got paid for rough-in and walked.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

robertbehm1 said:


> I would guess that this was an effort to get one over on the inspector because this project was probably not going to be done on time and instead of paying for a permit extension or new permit they took there chances with pictures to pass the inspection. LOL!!!


After thinking about it I bet that it wasn't an EC, only the client claimed it was. It was probably the work of the home seller who probably thought they could fake it until lawyer released hold back, or that the inspector wouldn't go back. 

I've seen some nasty, cheap behavior during real estate closings. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Those printed pictures come with the covers, the idiot forgot to remove them. Now... Whether or not he did anything else he was contracted to do....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I had a customer install a sketchy, imported jetted tub. The inspector asked for certification documents. The customer downloaded a CSA logo, printed it and glued it to the tub. I got paid for rough-in and walked.


:vs_laugh:

Funny that it turned out that way!


----------

